# launchd standard



## z3R0 (Oct 24, 2009)

I was cruising the net and read an article that Grand Central Dispatch is being ported over to FreeBSD which is great news! 

I'm curious to see what other technologies FreeBSD is planning to port as well.

What's the status of launchd and clang/llvm? Those two look like great candidates to port over! Will they become standard?

After that porting OpenCL, Quartz 2D/3D, and Cocoa don't seem too far fetched.

Thoughts/Comments?

Thanks 

-z3r0


----------



## dennylin93 (Oct 24, 2009)

There was an entry in the Quarterly Status Report about Clang.

Clang probably won't be included in the base until it's ready.


----------

